# Halfmoon Drawing



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

I randomly decided to take 10 minutes out of my life to do this. xD no specific betta, just a male halfmoon. I even decided to shade it a bit to outline the abdomen.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

looks awesome!!


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

Very pretty. I love pencil-work. It's highly underrated. 
C:


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

You're better than me!


----------



## valen1014 (Jan 20, 2013)

Wow that's really great!! I tried to do that when I was bored in class but it was just major fail lol


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

This is very very good, awesome!!!


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks to all! I love to draw animals, especially fish and wolves.


----------

